# Archivos *.cir para pspice



## Quad Core (Mar 16, 2009)

hola

me han mandado declarar varias configuraciones de mosfet via pspice, con el estilo clasico de nodo + voltaje, pero hay algunas en las que no me aclaro, y no se que poner. ¿me podriais ayudar?







este es un ejemplo






gracias por vuestra ayuda.

¡un saludo!


----------

